# الكلور الخااااااام



## كيميائيه صغنونه (26 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ممكن يا جماعة اعرف الكلور الخام ده بيكون تركيزه كام وانا لو عايزه اعمل كلور عشان ابيعه بجيب كلور تركيزه كام وياريت اعرف سعر اللتر منه كام


----------



## كيميائيه صغنونه (26 يناير 2013)

يعنى عشان اخفف الكلور اجيب الكلور تركيزه كام انا لما روحت محل المواد الكيميائيه قالى ان مافيش غير تركيز 12 فى الميه هوا ده اللى بيتخفف


----------



## أمل عادل (27 يناير 2013)

12 % تخففية الة 5.25% 
بعنى تضييفى علية نسبة الثلثين ماء وتضيفي كمية من الملح ( ملح الطعام ) نسبة قليلة 
مع التقليب لمدة 10 او 5 دقائق


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (29 يناير 2013)

الكيميائيه الفاضله

المشكلة فى الهيبو هى وجود ذرة اكسجين حرة تتسبب فى انتفاخ العبوة مع التخزين ولمعالجة ذلك يتم بالطريقة الاساسية فى المصانع مثل كلوروكس باستخدام التحليل الكهربى ولكن باقى المصنعين يعالجونها كيماويا وهى اقل فى الجوده لكن شغاله

50 كيلو محلول هيبو 12% وهو الكلور الخام 
50 لتر ماء
1 ك ملح طعام كلوريد الصوديوم
1 ك صودا اش كربونات الصوديوم
0.5 ك صودا سائلة 50% هيدروكسيد الصوديوم
0.5 ك sts صوديوم تولوين سلفونات وهى المادة المعالجة لانتفاخ العبوة

الموضوع سهل لكن ياريت نلبس جوانتى وكمامه الكلور مؤذى جدا للرئه وباقى الاضافات تاثيرها سىء على الجلد مش عايزين نصرف المكسب على الكريمات وبالتوفيق


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (29 يناير 2013)

عفوا نسيت كنا بنضيف مادة لترسيب المواد الغير ذائبة لكن بالامكان التخلى عنها بترك المحلول يوم بعد التقليب وعند التعبئه نقوم بترك اخر 5 كيلو فى اخر البرميل لترشيحهم بالحرير لعزل الشوائب بدلا من ترشيح البرميل باكمله


----------



## إبراهيم حمدى (7 فبراير 2013)

*بارك الله فيكم..................*


----------



## أمل عادل (8 فبراير 2013)

اى نسبة صودا كاوية بتفقد التركيز كما انها تزيل رائحة الكلور 
بالا ضافة لأن اضافة الصودا تعمل على انتفاخ العلبة ولا يمكن معالجتها باى مادة 
خاصة ان الكلور الخام يتم تصنيعة من الكلور االغاز ( اسطوانات ) بواسطة تحليل الغاز مع الصودا الكاوية 

فلاداعي يا اختى لوضع صودا كاوية وكربونات صوديوم وبكنج بودر ومانيكير وباديكير ومواد ترسيب 
الامر اسهل مما تتصورين زى ماقلتلك في التركيبة السابقة عن يقين واسفة للاطالة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 فبراير 2013)

يتم تصنيع محلول الهيبو وهو الكلور الخام من التحليل الكهربى لمحلول كلوريد الصوديوم فينتج محلول هيدروكسيد الصوديوم والهيدروجين والكلور ذلك باستخدام ionexchange membrane وبعد ذلك يتم تفاعل غاز الكلور فى محلول الصودا الكاوية الناتجة لتكوين محلول الهيبو بعد ضبط التركيزات عفوا انا كنت اراجع الطريقة وابحث عن مكان اضافة المانيكير او الباديكير فلم اجد لا فى تعليقى ولا تعليق احد من الاخوة المحترمين لكن عموما يكفى الانسان ان يعلم التركيبات الموافق عليها فى اغلب دول العالم ولا يحتاج الى تطبيقها لاننا فى دول اغلب من يتعاملون فى هذه المواد ليس لديهم الوقت للقراءة ربنا يوفق الجميع واتمنى من القائمين على المنتدى دراسة مجرد دراسة عن فكرة اضافة السيرة الذاتية مدعومة بالشهادات الدراسية والخبرة الى الملف الشخصى لكل عضو فى المنتدى اسف للاطالة


----------



## atef7000 (9 فبراير 2013)

ياأخ عبدالقادر أعرض عن الجاهلين


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى لكن اقل انسان علما فى هذا المنتدى اعلم منى ولا اعتقد انه يوجد جهلاء هنا اكيد مش هايستحملوا الكلام ده لكن الحوارات العلمية لها اصول قصدت ان ابينها فقط لانها تشبه التطرف الدينى عندما يكون رايك هو الصواب فقط وكل ما عداه خطأ الاسلوب العلمى ان حتى النتيجة السلبيه هى ايضا فى حد ذاتها نتيجة لابد من توثيقها والاستفاده منها اما بالنسبة للمانيكير وخلافه فنحن ندعوا الله ان يزيد ممن يستخدموه فنحن ايضا من سيربح لاننا من نصنعه


----------



## على منصورى (13 فبراير 2013)

السلم عليكم اخ عبد القادر شاكر لك على موضوعك الجميل وشاكر لك الرد فى موضوع انتفاخ الكلور وبسأل عن مهمة الصودا فى الكلوركس واثر زيادتها لانى بضيفها بكمية اكبر من اللى ذكرتها ما هو اثر الزيادة على المنتج وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## maidi (19 فبراير 2013)

من بعد التحية والسلام ، السيد الكريم 
ممكن بعض التوضيح من الناحية الكيميائية سبب إضافة صوديوم كلورايد ....... ولك جزيل الشكر 



عبدالقادر2 قال:


> الكيميائيه الفاضله
> 
> المشكلة فى الهيبو هى وجود ذرة اكسجين حرة تتسبب فى انتفاخ العبوة مع التخزين ولمعالجة ذلك يتم بالطريقة الاساسية فى المصانع مثل كلوروكس باستخدام التحليل الكهربى ولكن باقى المصنعين يعالجونها كيماويا وهى اقل فى الجوده لكن شغاله
> 
> ...


----------



## علي موكة (5 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى​


----------

